# New Female Betta... Here I go again! LOL



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Here I go again buying a new Betta! I just bought a Male Betta on June 5th, now I just bought a Female Betta yesterday. I love white Bettas so I wanted to take her home with me. I named her "Angel" :-D

Here Angel is still in her cup in the 1st picture and the next picture Angel is floating in her cup in the tank with Spectra checking her out. Spectra looks like Angel's mommy don't you think? LOL


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

That picture is too cute! lovely little bettas


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Awww, so cute!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

She is beautiful! Love the color. Spectra is very pretty as well.


----------



## headerthebettalover (Jan 6, 2012)

she is so cute. i have always wanted a white betta. enjoy!


----------



## balbrt1 (May 14, 2012)

Those are both beautiful! You should enter that second pic in the contest. It is just too cute


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree you should enter the picture in the monthly betta contest.  It's a very cute picture.

Angel is lovely, and I like Spectras colors


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, how adorable! i LOVE seeing the size difference between younger and older bettas. >w<


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry I have to ask, Are you keeping them in the same tank?


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Sorry I have to ask, Are you keeping them in the same tank?



Maybe it's a sorority?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lilyth88 said:


> Maybe it's a sorority?


You can't make a sorority with just two though.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Maybe kitty has more girl bettas in the tank that are not pictured.(sorry Ivandert, forgot to quote).


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I hope so, or maybe they just did this for picture purposes, in which case all is good lol


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

lvandert said:


> Sorry I have to ask, Are you keeping them in the same tank?


Yes they are in the same 10 gallon tank. All together there are 5 Female Bettas. Lilyth88 is correct, it is my Sorority tank  I'm cycleing my new 30 Gallon for my Sorority to move into soon. In my Albums you will see the rest of my Female Bettas looking into Angel's cup also when I add those pictures later on today. Spectra was just the 1st Betta to notice her and come over to take a peek, so I quickly took the picture LOL. :lol:

Nice to know you are concerned about my Bettas Ivandert  Good thing you are on the look out for fishes out there ;-)

Hmmm maybe I should enter that picture of Angel and Spectra together :-D I'll look into it!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yays! I'm sorry I had to ask. We've had worse things happen :/ I'm going to go stalk your album now and check it out. I love looking at pictures of fishies!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

I see the third fish in your pic, I think your fish are all pretty and the size difference is incredible!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

michbelle said:


> I see the third fish in your pic, I think your fish are all pretty and the size difference is incredible!


Oh yeah, I see Petunia my other new little Betta sneeking in the picture behind the date stamp on the photo. LOL I didn't see her there till you mentioned it


----------



## diodiel (Jun 10, 2012)

Woah they look like immaculate weed u get her from?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

diodiel said:


> Woah they look like immaculate weed u get her from?


 I got Angel, Spectra, and Ace from Wal Mart
I got Petunia and Pixie from Petsmart
And I got Lacey from the little local pet store


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

your fish are all so nice but can i have angel and lacey? :lol:


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

marktrc said:


> your fish are all so nice but can i have angel and lacey? :lol:


 Thank you! But sorry NO you can not have them, they are my babies! LOL :tongue:


----------

